# Tryhards Topwater Tips



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for your input Matt, found it an interesting read


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

thanks for that Matt, good tips there.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWafPDwcAACffgAASQOcAAKNqWAA/7//gMADBoammSYTSZpJ+k9CCYMp4oY0aNAMmQ0YjTQNMCKeUxA09JoAAAAEFODzV9413sz7f3dzZL07BhuJtBD9TZbycEbjatLfVUUSEzosL1vg7SqfLusx1L0eRqhF5iWuRnf58t0yLDrgCsB52u6Wbh6Hn91dsOIKmqauRCIDQLyPwhaU8WJdNwuji1Jx/OY23rbB9DGIYSgtdR1kDt54MjIkwFBdKVQrYsTWBSEIs7Q4aQiaDd0+pVQ+QimEHVkJAChFqDMUR3DHVNgF3ovh9bWD/F3JFOFCQp88PBw==


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info Matt. Very interesting.



redphoenix said:


> I know you're responsible for introducing poppers into quite a few AKFF tackle-boxes (including mine)


And now mine. Have a few bass ones, but I went to my local city store and $20 later have what I think will be a great little salt water one. Hope to find out this weekend.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Tryhard

I have just gone out and bought a heddon tiny torpedo, a r2s bubble pop 35 and also got three surecatch poppers for $10 at BCF. Going to try them all out tomorrow night at hinze, also got a TT spinnerbait in purple that JD has been catching a lot of bass on.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

WayneD said:


> Thanks Tryhard
> 
> I have just gone out and bought a heddon tiny torpedo, a r2s bubble pop 35 and also got three surecatch poppers for $10 at BCF. Going to try them all out tomorrow night at hinze, also got a TT spinnerbait in purple that JD has been catching a lot of bass on.


Those Surecatch Poppers work really well for Tarpon


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Matt will be giving this go in 8 days - can't wait - woo hoo


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> The other exception is one I am starting to explore now which is - the jet black popper for use after dark more on this at a later date.


Matt been giving this a go with a black towadi, nothing fantastic yet but the amount if follows is promising. While up a Glenbawn the guys were using jet black cicada surface lures and there were working very well.

Cheers Dave


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i may have (read: did) bought one today lol, didn't wanna be the only one left out at forster! hehe


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

crazyratwoman said:


> i may have (read: did) bought one today lol, didn't wanna be the only one left out at forster! hehe


Just one? recommend having a couple, from what I have heard the bream can bust you off on the oysters pretty quickly.......


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Great post matt, got a question or two.
What about at nite Matt, Ive got a nice river (Paterson) near by but gotta keep working during the daylight hours to pay for my tackle (lately I need lots of overtime). I imagine colour wont be important and its all about how you shake it. Is the technique the same day or nite?
When you hear noise do you cast past it or before it like fly fisherman do, let it drift to the area then start your magic? How do you not scream and yell when a fish has a crack at your popper, and when you do, does it put the fish off? (I have no yell control when it comes to fishing excitement, I may need to fish with a mouthful of marbles)
Thanks for the pre forster info, :lol: I can see it now, hundreds of kayak fisho's running out the door tonite with a pocket full of poppers and spin rods in hand saying was it bloopbloopbloopbloop or ploop blob bloop :lol: :lol: .
This post is one of those gems that just gets us all wanting to go fishing, thanks for posting it late in the arvo, if I had read this this morning I woud have done very little all day, well less than I have done :lol: 
Look forward to catching up in Forster


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Shouldn't this thread be wikified - it's very informative.

Cheers Mike


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Squizzy, I was using a cheap surecatch popper at glenbawn an got my first bass at night on one. It was so dark you could barely see the end of the yak.

If you practice during the day, listen for the bloop, At night i found 3 bloops equaled around 2 slow turns of the reel to take up the slack then blooped again. If you have a look at your technique and look or listen for markers you can use at night. HINT as matt said black popper the silouette works great combined with the noise.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

great thread this one.

Thanks for the info Matt


----------



## jacktheyak (Nov 6, 2005)

This is great stuff, I just love poppers, I don't really land a lot but really enjoy just blooping!!!


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Great post Matt  

Interested in your cooment re black poppers at night. They are excellent on bass (as are black or purple minnows of a night). The dark colours give a better profile to the fish making it easier for them to hit, or that's what I have found at Glenbawn. Do not get to the salt enough to try out but by time Forster comes up hope you have done plenty of research and let us into your findings.   

Rod


----------



## jacktheyak (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Tryhard,

Have to be a bit careful with the new marine park here but have not as yet had a go up the creek. Will tomorrow or even this afternoon if SWMBO permits!! Tides are a bit of a problem at the moment too. Having said that and just looking at the table, 1800 today could be a goer!


----------



## jacktheyak (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Tryhard,

I will be coming from the Nelson Bay end of the peninsula so will launch at Taylors Beach and pedal down the creek from there. Some of the upper reaches of the Tillighery Creek are closed to fishing because of pollution but I guess I can catch, photograph and release!!! I think the problem is septic tank run off but seeing as a good proportion of Woolies fish come from Vietnam etc, it should not be a worry!


----------



## Beer (Feb 24, 2008)

Great read tryhard. Will hopefully be getting my yak very soon (still waiting for finances to be released), and wanna do some top water "blooping" . Have read about 'walk the dog' techniques in fish mags, does anyone use this style?

Beer.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Beer can be hard to get the dog walking when your so close to the water, but it is achievable (i can't do it). The stealth factor fo the yaks usually makes up for this and you don't spook the bream as easy so you can get in real close.

Cheers dave


----------



## alpha (Aug 18, 2006)

I remember reading somewhere that white surface lures were gaining in popularity for night fishing, that they are equally effective as the black with the added bonus of being easier to see in low light conditions.
In my limited experiance with night poppering (for bream) I found a slow as possible retrieve with short, sharp bloops with a few brief pauses most effective.


justcrusin32 said:


> Beer can be hard to get the dog walking when your so close to the water, but it is achievable (i can't do it). The stealth factor fo the yaks usually makes up for this and you don't spook the bream as easy so you can get in real close.
> 
> Cheers dave


The 65 sammy is...er.. a walk in the park( :lol: )a bit on the big side for bream though I've had some success on bream with the NW 52 pencil (Matt will do mo price17,95)and walks easier than the towadi, it's easier to cast also.


----------



## Archer (Apr 24, 2006)

The new(ish) Eco Gear PX's are a top surface lure for Bream (any fish really) as are the wise dogs, Twodias etc.
The PX's have one of the best hit - hookup ratio's of any surface lure ive used to date. Have to say i still enjoy using the heddon teeny torpedo though. Casts a mile and the Bream jsut can't help but have a crack at it. Just a shame it seems to suffer from a very low hookup rate...
Another tip if your using Flurocarbon leaders to gain a better "blop" wipe a small ammount of vasoline onto your leader to stop it from sinking ,or alternativly use a mono leader for your surface presentations. 
Ahhh surface fishing is such great fun. Bass at night time are my Fav total darkness complete silence apart from the "blop blop blop" of the surface walker than *SMASH* only metres from the rod tip. Zero to line burn in under 3 seconds.  

Joe


----------



## basadev (Nov 21, 2007)

I have an ecogear px459 and I have tried it few times but the only few times I hooked breams on it is when I cheated and put little bread dough on the hooks. At the same time I was catching plenty of breams on sx40 and on Roberta's mullet lure. I must confess that I am not a very good fisher and probably do something wrong. Therefore I have a silly question to ask. How do you rig small poppers? Do you tie them directly to main line or can you use a leader with a small swivel?

Cheers
Ed


----------

